# Broken Eheim 2080 - worth repairing??



## killi69 (3 Feb 2013)

Hi there,

Last week I bought a second hand Eheim 2080. It has been working fine until today when I managed to break the primer button (see below) trying to restart the filter after some maintenance.





I think I made it all worse when I opened the filter up to check the broken part.



After I put it back together, the inside of the 'filter' (section on the right) fills up with water. When the bottom part (on right), fills up with water, it then leaks out. I don't think water is meant to enter into this section. I have tried twice, the second time making sure I really tightened the screws, but the same thing happened,

Is it worth trying to fix it? I might be able to order another 'primer button' (does not seem to be readily available though) but I am not sure that this is really the problem. The bit that is broken does not seem to play any part in keeping things water tight. I can cope without the primer but think the leak is coming from elsewhere.





Thanks for your help.


----------



## John S (3 Feb 2013)

Looking at the screws it looks like water has been entering there for a while. Conbtact Johnallan aquariums for advice.


----------



## killi69 (3 Feb 2013)

Thanks davem, I will contact them tomorrow


----------



## nduli (16 Feb 2013)

Possible o-ring issue? but johnallen will advise, don't go any further with strip down in case it invalidates the warranty. Have your serial number to hand when you contact them, they can advise quickly on warranty position with this info.


----------



## killi69 (18 Feb 2013)

Thanks nduli. I sent it off to john allan. It came back last week. They replaced the primer and diaphragm.  I installed the pump over the weekend but after 15 mins the pumphead was leaking again. Definately not to do with the taps or cannister as i have another 2080 running and when i swap over the pumphead to the other set up the same thing happened again. SO FRUSTRATING. Just posted it back to john allan again. Pump is 5years old so out of warranty. Just hope the repair / postal costs will be worth it.


----------



## Phcmc (19 Oct 2020)

Hi,
Did you finally found why your 2080 was leaking ?
I am quite interested in your update, because I encounter the exact same problem (head filling with water then leaking, after I opened it trying to fix another problem).


----------



## killi69 (19 Oct 2020)

Hi there. Sorry but I won't be able to help. This was 7.5 years ago and I can't remember what happened in the end! Hope you manage to sort it out...


----------



## Phcmc (19 Oct 2020)

killi69 said:


> Hi there. Sorry but I won't be able to help. This was 7.5 years ago and I can't remember what happened in the end! Hope you manage to sort it out...



No worry  ... maybe someone else would have an idea. Or maybe I'll throw away this second hand Eheim ! I've had multiple problems with it : blocked adapter, much noise, and now, big major leakage ! 

Can't help thinking this is a big filter for you killies ;oD


----------



## rubadudbdub (20 Oct 2020)

The eheim Pro 2s leak into the head via the priming button seal.  I've not got a 2080 but this youtube clip suggests the pro 3s leak here too.  Skip to 1 min 15s.


----------



## Phcmc (20 Oct 2020)

OK, after a night of thinking, and much tests, and almost a headache, I finally cracked it : it was the water pump I probably mis-rescrewed. The 4 screws are visible at 2'27 on the video (although on the 2080 they are on the other side of the head : inside the filter). I totally removed it, and placed it again but with great care (some joints inside are not really visible but may get pinched or whatever...)


----------



## rubadudbdub (21 Oct 2020)

Phcmc said:


> OK, after a night of thinking, and much tests, and almost a headache, I finally cracked it : it was the water pump I probably mis-rescrewed. The 4 screws are visible at 2'27 on the video (although on the 2080 they are on the other side of the head : inside the filter). I totally removed it, and placed it again but with great care (some joints inside are not really visible but may get pinched or whatever...)


Glad you got it working again. They're just a plastic box with sealing rings. Unless they're damaged/cracked it should be possible to repair them.


----------

